# Who did you say!



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Jim S. stopped by today for coffee and and very intelligent discussion of world affairs! When he got out of his truck, he noticed some white wash in the grass and looked to see if he could tell where it came from. When what should his wondering eyes should come across but this friend that I had not seen before. He let me in on the secret and I got the camera out and recorded this event. We think that he is a young one, but full grown! -- Cheers


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Ohhhhhhh .... He's a beauty, Tex!!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Fantastic photo!!!!!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That was a rare but awesome opportunity! Nice


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Mr. H. Owl did not pay me for the use of my yard, but he did leave a substantial deposit! :naughty:


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

What, you all don't believe that he left a deposit down for using the tree. Well this is on my driveway!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Wow, I think it's a young Great Horned Owl! One handsome and powerful bird. Nice visitor Tex!


----------

